
MongoDB Twitter Spam Campaign - snurk
http://imgur.com/a/iY5C7
======
snurk
If you needed more reasons to avoid MongoDB than these:

* [http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/07/19/why-you-should-ne...](http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/07/19/why-you-should-never-ever-ever-use-mongodb/)

* [http://pastebin.com/raw/FD3xe6Jt](http://pastebin.com/raw/FD3xe6Jt)

* [https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3x917f/6848_tb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3x917f/6848_tb_of_data_is_up_for_grabs_due_to_publicly/)

